# patas arriba



## gohazbury

how would i translate "patas arriba" or any other way of saying "upside down" into catalan?? my only attempt so far has been....potes al damunt?! 

*Moderator Note*
1.  This thread will be moved from English-Spanish to Catalan. .  In future, please take care to post in the appropriate forum.
2.  Also, per the WR Rules (Rule #22) please write in standard English.  There is no "i" in English, and sentences need to start with capital letters, as do proper nouns such as Catalan.
Thank you.


----------



## page

I have just found these two options in the dictionary

de cap per avall, en doina

I hope it helps


----------



## gohazbury

de cap per avall, i like this, como boca abajo pues..
moltes gracies page !


----------



## page

de res noi, sempre em ve be practicar una mica jajajaj


----------



## Cracker Jack

De cap per avall és més aviat ''upside down.''


----------



## Cracker Jack

Acabo de consultar un diccionari i realment surt de cap per avall.  Page tenia raó. Però no em sembla que ''upside down'' i '' topsy turvy'' siguin la mateixa cosa.  Doncs, les 2 coses poden tener el mateix significat.  Però en anglès, són 2 coses differents. Què us sembla?


----------



## ampurdan

"Cap per avall" pot servir per dir que una cosa està "upside down".

"Potes amunt" es fa servir més per dir "topsy-turvy", que tot està en complet desordre, capgirat, al revés.


----------



## dafne.ne

Bon dia a tothom,

Una mica tard, però per si us pot servir jo sempre he dit i he sentit "potes enlaire", per a dir que tot està en desordre

A reveure.


----------



## ampurdan

Tens raó, jo també dic més "potes enlaire" que no pas "potes amunt". Quan he llegit el "potes al damunt" d'en Gohazbury ho he passat directament a "potes amunt". De tota manera, diria que "potes amunt" és més estàndard i que "potes enlaire" és més dialectal.


----------



## Mione

Jo apostaria per "potes enlaire"


----------



## oLi_alacant

hola! "potes amunt" em sembla que és una traducció literal, és a dir, una mala traducció de "patas arriba". Així que jo em decantaria per "potes enlaire", "de cap per avall" o "damunt davall". Totes tres tenen el mateix significat i poden incloure's en el context que vulgues indiferentment. 
Crec que el diccionari online diccionarisvalencia.es et resoldrà molts dubtes futurs. A mi em va molt bé. Però compte: els primers resultas de la traducció español-català que et done, normalment hi són en la varietat occidental (valencià).


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo haguera dit capgirat.


----------



## pakitomedina

"cap per avall" tembé es podria dir  "de bocaterrosa"


----------

